
"Bionic" Contact Lens May Create Tiny Personal Displays - kkim
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/01/080129-bionic-eye.html
======
bayareaguy
Not exactly a dup, but the same story was covered in uweek earlier. The YC
discussion of that article is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100226>

